# Looking for a Role Play



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Sep 28, 2017)

So i am looking to do a rp with no more than 3 people. I would perfer 1 on 1 rp though

How it would work:

Turn based with whoever opens the topic going first (had bad experience with non turn based rps on Everypony)
Any 18+ content can be done through messaging me on the main site (my username on the main site is LunarShield)
My interests:

Fantasy (like D&D)
Science Fiction
Warriors and Surviviors Saga by Erin Hunter
My Little Pony
Romance
If interested please tell me. I look forward to some fun role-plays.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Sep 29, 2017)

Sure thing, do you have discord? If so, add me on there: C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Steelite (Oct 2, 2017)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> Turn based with whoever opens the topic going first


My least favorite type of game, yet my best favorite sort of combat in RPs.
I'm in !



Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> My interests:
> 
> Fantasy (like D&D)
> Science Fiction


Works for me. Double in !

My discord is *Father of All Furries#6272*


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 3, 2017)

Steelite said:


> My least favorite type of game, yet my best favorite sort of combat in RPs.
> I'm in !
> 
> 
> ...





C4theSlime said:


> Sure thing, do you have discord? If so, add me on there: C4theSlime#9434



I'd love to roleplay with you guys unfourtenatly i do not have a discord.


----------



## Komi (Oct 3, 2017)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> I'd love to roleplay with you guys unfourtenatly i do not have a discord.


You could try Skype or telegram. Those are easy to access.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 3, 2017)

Komi said:


> You could try Skype or telegram. Those are easy to access.


True i could make a Skype account. In fact i think i'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 3, 2017)

Mysticstar Moonrise said:


> True i could make a Skype account. In fact i think i'll do that. Thanks!


I don't have skype...


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 3, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I don't have skype...


Well i can try and make a discord account too. I'll let you know if i do.


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 7, 2018)

Man i forgot i had made this thread!!! LOL however the offer still staands

My Discord is: Mysticstar Gaming#6963


----------



## Morning-mouse (Oct 11, 2018)

I dm for a local D&D group so if you want to do something like that hit me up. We can duo down the depths of a long forgotten ruin or chase after bandits to reclaim stolen treasure across unforgiving terrain. I'm also good for just about everything else you mentioned with the only drawback being my limited knowledge on a few things.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 26, 2018)

I do SFW My Little Pony RP


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 26, 2018)

Morning-mouse said:


> I dm for a local D&D group so if you want to do something like that hit me up. We can duo down the depths of a long forgotten ruin or chase after bandits to reclaim stolen treasure across unforgiving terrain. I'm also good for just about everything else you mentioned with the only drawback being my limited knowledge on a few things.



hey if you have the DandD handbooks on digital version could you pm me a link but i would love to dnd rp


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 27, 2018)

If anyone want to join a unique Halo rp join my server

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 27, 2018)

Heya, I was wondering if you RP through conversations?

My oc:


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 28, 2018)

i can however i haven't bee


Ankyloren2 said:


> Heya, I was wondering if you RP through conversations?
> 
> My oc:



I can though i prefer Discord so i can swap between RP's without swapping windows. If you don't have it it's free for computer and mobile. but if you perfer you can message me your rp idea


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2018)

Ankyloren2 said:


> Heya, I was wondering if you RP through conversations?
> 
> My oc:


Hello


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 29, 2018)

The Universe said:


> Hello


Hi lol


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Jun 11, 2019)

i forgot about this but i now have a Discord

Mysticstar Moonrise#6963


----------

